# Rammkommando



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a 1/48 Rammkommando vignette I have been tinkering with, taking the Academy bf 109k ramming the old Revell B17. Both planes are getting modified with scratchbuilt parts, wreckage cutting the flaps etc.... So far it is taking shape:thumbsup:


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like a scene from the movie "Memphis Belle":thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see an action based diorama. Please keep posting.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

bottom view of the planes:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing a little preshade action on the planes:thumbsup:


----------

